# Help plz



## warren89law (6 mo ago)

I have been incubating some corn egg they should be ready for hatching and seen this mark appeared it wasn't there last night what should I do?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Better pic would be helpful, along with a pic of how its set up and temp information


----------



## warren89law (6 mo ago)

Tbh they just in a tub with vermiculite and in the tank with their mum I was told it would be suitable for them until I get an actual incubator so temp has been about 29c-30c sorry I'm noob when it comes to breeding


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Was this an planed breeding project or were you unexpectantly presented with eggs? If planed then you would have had ample time to research and build a simple but effective incubator. Unlike pythons Cornsnakes don't incubate their eggs so there is no need to leave them in with the mother, which could be a problem as once laid snake eggs should not be rotated or moved. 

How long have you been incubating the eggs? - if they have just been laid then based on the image above I would say they are on the way out. If they are at the end of the incubation period then they could be viable as the eggs do indent somewhat. From when I bread Corns back in the 1990's a good viable egg was bright white and plump with no indentation. A clearer photo would help.


----------



## warren89law (6 mo ago)

It was unexpected and tbf the tub there are in has a lid and ventilation so they haven't been moved just in the tank for temp


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Temps a bit high, usually aim for 27 to 28.
It's either about to hatch or it's died.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I did ask how long the eggs have been incubated....


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

warren89law said:


> It was unexpected and tbf the tub there are in has a lid and ventilation so they haven't been moved just in the tank for temp


I'm going to ask the obvious, but if unexpected was the female ever in with a male?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Malc said:


> I did ask how long the eggs have been incubated....


'....over 65 days.....' as at 23rd July.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

warren89law said:


> Tbh they just in a tub with vermiculite and in the tank with their mum I was told it would be suitable for them until I get an actual incubator so temp has been about 29c-30c sorry I'm noob when it comes to breeding


Wouldn't ever leave them with their mum. 

It was more for better pics of the eggs and their condition as the pic in the original post isn't great.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> Wouldn't ever leave them with their mum.
> 
> It was more for better pics of the eggs and their condition as the pic in the original post isn't great.


Think they are in a tub with vermiculite but in the mother's vivarium?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> '....over 65 days.....' as at 23rd July.


So currently around 76/77 days.... Personally I would cut the egg shown to see if there is a viable fully formed hatchling.... Whilst there is no set period, and the dimpling could mean the egg has gone full term, it's still a long time for corns


----------

